# Suche Tutorial für GoldWave



## MysteryWolf (2. Februar 2002)

Hi Leuts,
könnt ihr mir helfen.
Ich habe mir die GoldWave Demo geholt und will jetzt ein bisschen remixen. Leider peile ich das Programm nicht so richtig kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------

